# hr5717



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

beware a senator who thought gaum might tip over!!!!

https://www.congress.gov/bill/116th-...bill/5717/text


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

His theory that Guam would tip over was one of the most ignorant things I’ve ever heard.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

youngdon said:


> His theory that Guam would tip over was one of the most ignorant things I've ever heard.


 me to.

till he brought forth this bill.

never let a good crisis go to waste!


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

Here is the senate's version of this:

https://www.congress.gov/bill/116th-congress/senate-bill/3254/text#toc-id25551E880EC045E3B72BC69CB03D7C8D


----------

